# Abflachende Lernkurve mit zunehmender Erfahrung



## Bonvivant (13. Juni 2017)

Habe den Threadtitel so offen gewählt, damit nicht nur mein Anliegen Eingang findet. Erstmal geht's aber um mich

Ich fahre seit 6 Jahren MTB. Vorher >10 Jahre Rennrad mit Kriteriums-, Bahn- und vor allem gebirgige Marathonrennen. Allgemeine Fitness und (leider bisweilen) radtypische Konditionierung üppig vorhanden, ich bin durchtrainiert und wiege bei 1.68m 63kg. Bin als Kind 2 Jahre Motocross gefahren. Fahre intensiv Rad, seitdem ich 11 bin und damit seit knapp 18 Jahren.

In den ersten 3 Jahren habe ich ständig Neues gelernt und wenn ich heute Angststellen von früher fahre, schmunzle ich. Ich bin zur Hochzeit 8-10 Rennen pro Jahr gefahren, heuer sind es 2-3. Habe mal einen XC-Marathon probiert, viele Endurorennen, die ehemaligen Freeriderennen (Caidom und co) und auch mal ein DH-Rennen (WiBe). Vor allem die DH-Marathons haben es mir angetan, bis auf die Mega Réunion habe ich allesamt durch, teils mit für mich respektablen Ergebnissen (Top 10% in der Amateurklasse) und (abgelehnten) Sponsoringangeboten.

Meist fahre ich die schwierigen Trails (lokale DHs in und um Heidelberg und sicher auf S3 in alpinem Gelände). In den Bikepark bin ich zur Hochzeit etwa 10 Mal pro Jahr, seit 2 Jahren eher 1-2 Mal. Ich mag verblocktes, steiles, rutschiges Terrain und komme bei Drops und Kickern, allgemein bei großen Sprüngen nicht gut weg- oder gar nicht hin. Ich fahre viel mit Freunden, bei fast jeder Ausfahrt ist jemand dabei, von dem ich fahrtechnisch lernen könnte. Bekomme oft eine saubere, aktive Fahrtechnik zugeschrieben und bin auch mal vertretungsweise als Fahrtechniktrainer eingesprungen.

Ausstattung war DHler + Enduro + Dirt. Seit 2 Jahren habe ich nur ein Enduro (wollte weniger baiks besitzen). Ein Trailhardtail für längere Touren möchte ich mir zulegen...vielleicht auch wieder Dirt und DH - aber ich will nicht einfach nur mehr, sondern besser und/oder mit mehr Freude daran fahren

Seit einem Jahr bin ich Etwas frustriert. Ich werde fahrtechnisch nicht besser, teils - habe ich den subjektiven Eindruck - sogar schlechter Wheelie und Manual stagnieren, die Sprungtechnik ist mau (am Liebsten wegdrücken), das Tempo wird nicht mehr höher, öfter bin ich unsicher. Ich gehe kaum neue do-or-die-Situationen an, vermelde aber dafür auch keine nennenswerten Einschläge mehr. Der Frust entsteht zu einem guten Teil dadurch, dass ich nicht besser sondern teils unsicher geworden bin.

Meine Bitte um Rat: *Was kann ich tun, um meine Lernkurve anzukurbeln?*


----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (13. Juni 2017)

Geht mir beinahe ähnlich, wobei ich nicht diese jahrelange Erfahrung habe. Fahre seit 7 Jahren mtb und habe aktuell ein Trail-HT + DH-Bike.
In den ersten 2 Jahren habe ich mich mit Race-HT und AM-Fully an die Sache rangetastet (Grundkenntnisse erlernt). Dann hat mich ein größerer (Nicht-Bike)-Unfall im dritten Jahr zurückgeworfen. Im vierten Jahr mit Freerider in die ersten Parks gefahren (wieder Fortschritt). Im fünften Jahr das erste mal Vater geworden (Stagnation).

Im sechsten (also letztes Jahr) habe ich mir das erste mal richtig Gedanken darüber gemacht, was ich da tue :-D und bin einfach mal 2-3 Schritte zurückgegangen. Zu den Basics! Habe mich auf Hausrunden und bei gelegentlichen Parkbesuchen wirklich mal aufs Fahren konzentriert. Bewegungsabläufe, Linienwahl, Blickführung, usw. Aber vor allem eben wirklich Basics und daran konsequent gearbeitet. (Körperhaltung, Manual, Bunny Hop,...) Und zack, Fortschritte von mal zu mal.... Quasi jede Ausfahrt. Aber diese Fortschritte sind Nuancen. Den einen Tag überrollt man den Sprung noch, zwei Wochen später springt man drauf, dann irgendwann drüber.

Blockaden hatte und habe ich bei Drops. Nicht rollbare, schnelle Geländekanten mach ich unterbewusst... teilweise gefährlicher als die meisten 1-2 Meter Drops auf Northshore, aber rolle ich auf Holz eine Kante an, verkrampfe ich. Da hilft wirklich nur zentimeterweise (evtl. 10er Schritte) steigern. Ich bin jetzt 32 und werde die Tage zum zweiten Mal Papa. Komme 1-2 mal die Woche aufs Rad und 1-2 Mal im Monat in den Park. Das wird wohl auch erstmal wieder etwas weniger. In dem Alter, mit dieser familiären Situation, kann man sich eigentlich nur genauso langsam weiterentwickeln, aber man kann!  Und dann kann man sich auch unheimlich freuen, wenn man merkt, dass es voran geht.

Meine Tipps wären:
- Basics, Basics, Basics...
- Auch mal alleine fahren (volle Konzentration auf einen selbst)
- Ellbogen raus (eine der wichtigsten Sachen überhaupt, geht oft unter)
- kleine Schritte machen (!!!)
- regelmäßiges, kurzes, bike-orientiertes Fitnesstraining 

Ergänzung:
Die Frage ist auch, was deine Ziele sind. Ich lese was von Speed. Willst du bei Rennen weiter vor? Willst du massive Weiten springen und Höhen droppen? Leider denke ich, dass das vielleicht in dem Alter nicht mehr ganz so möglich sein wird. Oder nur sehr schwer mit extrem hohem Aufwand. Mein Ziel ist es eigentlich immer jede DH- oder Jumpline so flüssig und schnell runter zu kommen, wie es geht, ohne dass es unangenehm vom Risiko-Faktor her wird. Wenn ich da das 10m-Roadgap dabei auslasse, ist das für mich voll in Ordnung. Es geht ja um den Spaß und den hab ich beim Fahren und nicht im Krankenhaus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (13. Juni 2017)

Bonvivant schrieb:


> Meine Bitte um Rat: *Was kann ich tun, um meine Lernkurve anzukurbeln?*


Gegenfrage: was möchtest du denn konkret lernen, oder verbessern?

Wir sind uns übrigens schon begegnet, vor einigen Jahren im Umfeld von @DerandereJan ...


----------



## everywhere.local (13. Juni 2017)

Bonvivant schrieb:


> Was kann ich tun, um meine Lernkurve anzukurbeln?


im Prinzip liegt ja die Antwort auf der Hand:


----------



## ron101 (13. Juni 2017)

Das Alter, da wird man vernünfitger und macht automatsch nicht mehr jeden do-or-die 

Cheers
ron


----------



## xalex (13. Juni 2017)

Fahrtechnikkurs bzw. Einzelcoaching.
Gerne auch mit Videoanalyse.

ridingstyle ist doch z. B. bei Dir in der Gegend


----------



## wanderer1219 (13. Juni 2017)

Eine abflachende Lernkurve ist übrigens auch etwas völlig normales. In eigentlich jedem Bereich.


----------



## Chainzuck (13. Juni 2017)

Eben. Ist doch völlig normal. Abnehmender Grenznutzen gilt Überfall.
Um die gleichen Fortschritte zu machen wie früher musst du halt mehr Zeit investieren.

Gleichzeitig musst du die Zeit auch effektiv nutzen. Nicht immer dieselben Trails fahren, mit anderen (besseren Leuten) trainieren. Wenn du	schreibst du fährst immer mit Leuten von denen du was lernen kannst dann Versuch das auch zu tun.

Wenn du bei springen weniger gut bist, geh wieder mehr mitm hardtail dirten, Street und pumptrack fahren. 



Fahrtechniktraining musst du denke schon gucken, welche Schule dein level überhaupt bedient. 

Schlussendlich stößt man halt auch irgendwann an persönliche Grenzen. Man hat ja auch noch nen normales leben was Zeit frisst.



Gesendet von meinem MotoG3 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DerandereJan (13. Juni 2017)

Bonvivant schrieb:


> Meine Bitte um Rat: *Was kann ich tun, um meine Lernkurve anzukurbeln?*




....mal wieder mehr mit MIR fahren....


----------



## frogmatic (13. Juni 2017)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> ....mal wieder mehr mit MIR fahren....


Quasi wie gerufen


----------



## Bonvivant (13. Juni 2017)

Danke an Alle für den Input!



frogmatic schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: was möchtest du denn konkret lernen, oder verbessern?
> 
> Wir sind uns übrigens schon begegnet, vor einigen Jahren im Umfeld von @DerandereJan ...


 Guter Punkt. Nicht mehr schneller werden sondern vor allem technisch schöner fahren, einfach mal auf dem Trail einen schönen Manual ziehen beispielsweise. Ich kriege den aber einfach nicht gut hin und es fühlt sich an, wie einem Stein Etwas beizubringen 
Wo haben wir uns denn gesehen und was für ein baik hattest Du? Dann kann ich mich vermutlich schon erinnern 



bastifunbiker schrieb:


> im Prinzip liegt ja die Antwort auf der Hand:


 Das stimmt. Zum Teil.



xalex schrieb:


> Fahrtechnikkurs bzw. Einzelcoaching.
> Gerne auch mit Videoanalyse.
> 
> ridingstyle ist doch z. B. bei Dir in der Gegend


Hmm, ein Einzelcoaching ist eine Option. Mal sehen, ob ich einen "passenden" Coach finde, mit dem ich auch persönlich kann.



DerandereJan schrieb:


> ....mal wieder mehr mit MIR fahren....


 Komm' doch am Donnerstag mit  Ansonsten gilt:


			
				bastifunbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Das stimmt.




Der abnehmende Grenznutzen ist mir klar, frustrierend ist es dennoch wenn der Manual (bspw.) einfach nie nicht länger als ein paar Meter wird. Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit, dann (wieder) auf ein Dirt aufzusteigen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## draussen (14. Juni 2017)

Aaalso, 
ich habe Erfahrung mit dem Umstieg auf Dirt. 
Bringt enorm viel, wenn man konsequent springen, pushen und rund fahren lernen möchte. Allerdings muss man bereit sein, daran auch erstmal konsequent zu scheitern. 
Man kann auch auf die 4x-Strecke oder auf den Pumptrack üben, da geht die Gewichtung eher in Richtung Fitness/Konzentration/Krafteinteilung/sauberer Technik und das Scheitern als solches hat eventuell weniger fatale Auswirkungen. Mein Tipp diesbezüglich, Manual üben und beherrschen ist eine isolierte Übung, rein fahrtechnisch lernt man das nicht mal so nebenbei. Manual üben lernt man als StiNo genau durch Manual üben. Je nach individueller Konstitution und Fahrvermögen braucht man/ich dafür im direkten Vergleich länger, als zum Erlernen vom Bunny-Hop oder einer brauchbaren Kurventechnik. 
Einzelcoaching finde ich immer schwierig, mir würde es nicht reichen, zu hören wo meine Schwächen liegen. Denn das ist mir meistens schon klar, mir geht es da eher um die Fehler, die ich nicht einmal bemerke. Beim Manual habe ich zum Beispiel nie die Fersen hängen lassen, als mir das mal jemand gesagt hat, fiel mir das auf die Dauer wesentlich leichter. 
Ansonsten mal das Gelände/die Mitfahrer wechseln, wiederholtes hochschieben/runterfahren von etwas schwierigeren Sektionen oder Sektionen, die einen zum Spielen einladen, hat mich persönlich auch weitergebracht. Wenn gar nix mehr geht einfach mal ein halbes Jahr Pause machen, dadurch bin ich z.B. beim Klettern bequem deutlich besser geworden.


----------



## Bonvivant (14. Juni 2017)

Danke! Auch zur Einschätzung, dass ein Einzelcoachin nicht reichen könnte und ich den Manual am Besten isoliert lerne. Das Dirt priorisiere ich somit wieder nach oben.

Die Erkenntnisse hier sind allesamt nicht überraschend, was mir aber hilft, ist deren Einordnung relativ zueinander.
Genug der schnöden Theorie, ich hab' schon wieder Lust auf mehr Praxis


----------



## MTBLA (14. Juni 2017)

Ich kann @draussen nur zustimmen. Konsequentes dranbleiben um eine Technik zu erlernen kannst Du ja, sonst wärst Du nicht auf dem Level. Ich weiss von den Trialern dass es manchmal etwas Abstand braucht und plötzlich funktioniert ein move, den Du schon ewig übst...


----------



## MTBLA (14. Juni 2017)

@Chainzuck hat es schon erwähnt: Pumptrack fahren ! Wenn Du das einigermassen raus hast, siehst Du jeden Trail mit anderen Augen.


----------



## Milsani (15. Juni 2017)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> im Prinzip liegt ja die Antwort auf der Hand:



und was hat jetzt die Ernährung mit der Lernkurve zu tun?

M.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (16. Juni 2017)

Bei mir hilft zb systematisches Üben. Ich fahre ja nun seit 2 Jahren fast immer dieselbe Strecke. Und da geht noch immer was. Da und dort mal eine Stelle, wo ich die Bremse doch komplett offen lassen kann oder mal ne Kurve, die ich später anbremsen kann.
Am letzten Wochenende hatte ich ein ziemliches Tief. Das Fahren hat mir überhaupt keine Freude bereitet und ich war da wirklich am Zweifeln, wie es bei mir mit dem Sport weiter gehen soll. Hab' dann nach einer Lösung gesucht und bin am Dienstag die Strecke noch mal, aber deutlich impulsiver gefahren. Das war dann schon viel mehr nach meinem Geschmack. 
Mountainbiken ist ein undankbarer Sport, aber alleine dadurch, dass ich am Dienstag wieder voll in die Pedale getreten habe, waren Geschwindigkeiten möglich, die mich wieder zum Lachen brachten. Ich müsste mich nur überwinden, weg mit der Faulheit und alles oder fast alles geben. 
Die Spreu vom Weizen trennt sich durch die Motivation. Wer motiviert ist, jeden Meter Trail voll auszunutzen, wird belohnt werden. Ich kenne niemanden, der das volle Potential eines Trails ausnutzt. Nicht nur beim Treten. Alle paar Meter gibt's doch eine Welle, die zum Pushen genutzt werden kann und wenn eine Wurzel auftaucht: Bunny Hop. Usw usw. 
Ich bin immer am Staunen, wenn jemand im Bikepark Runde um Runde runter spult. Das haben wir früher auch gemacht. Sechs, sieben Abfahrten an einem Vormittag. Gebracht hat das nichts, weil wir einfach so runter geeiert sind. Heute: Zwei Abfahrten zum Einfahren, eine Abfahrt Vollgas und eine zum Ausrollen. Die, die Vollgas gefahren sind, erkennst du daran, dass sie im Ziel zehn Minuten brauchen, um wieder auf ein normales Puls Niveau zu kommen. 
In der Nähe haben wir einen sehr felsigen Trail mit wenig Gefälle (kann man in beide Richtungen fahren). Um den gut zu fahren, muss man alles geben. Also Treten, Pushen usw. Macht man das nicht, eiert man da halt mit uninteressanten Geschwindigkeiten und wenig Dynamik durch. Aber wenn man alles gibt, macht der richtig Laune und das ist eine echt gute Schule.
"Alles geben": Das Risiko fährt immer mit und die oberste Regel ist doch, Stürze zu vermeiden, Verletzungen sowieso. Sicheres Fahren ist ohnehin toll. Anders bekommt man zb in den Kurven keine Drifts über beide Räder hin. Steht man falsch am Bike, folgt der Abgang sogleich. Steht man sauber und sicher am Bike, kann's eigentlich fast unbegrenzt rutschen. Ich habe eine völlig banale Forstwegkurve auf einem meiner Transferstücke. Da teste ich immer, was mit guter Fahrtechnik noch alles an Grip da ist. Die Wanderer freuen sich immer, wenn ich da gefühlt viel zu schnell in die Kurve rein komme und dann doch sogar ohne Rutschen durch komme. Alles nur mit guter Schwerpunktlage und Blickführung. 
Aber wie gesagt: Mountainbiken ist eigentlich ein undankbarer Sport. Keine Ahnung, warum das so trendy ist und warum ich mich gerade dafür entscheiden habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonvivant (16. Juni 2017)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Mountainbiken ist eigentlich ein undankbarer Sport. Keine Ahnung, warum das so trendy ist und warum ich mich gerade dafür entscheiden habe.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (16. Juni 2017)

Die eigenschaft einer lernkurve ist, schnell anzusteigen, nach einem wendepunkt zu verlangsamen, um auf einem asymptotischen niveau innerhalb innerhalb von tagesform und zufall zu stagnieren. Dabei ist vorausgesetzt, dass der lernende in dieser zeit unverändert körperlich und geistig fit ist. Dann richtet sich die lerngeschwindigkeit nach veranlagung und übungsintensität.
Im richtigen leben kommt das altern hinzu. Man wird schwächer, langsamer in den reaktionen und koordinationsvermögen. Und das alles senkt das niveau der dauerfähigkeiten. Würdest du jetzt erst anfangen würdest, könntest du dein jetzt vohandenes niveau gar nicht mehr erreichen!
Wenn du das glücksgefühl einer ansteigenden lernkurve genießen möchtest, mach etwas völlig anderes als biken. Alternative: konzentriere dich auf den bereich, der dir am meisten spaß macht.
Akzeptiere, dass strahlende helden jung sterben. Alte zwackt irgendwann auch das zipperlein und sie gehen am stock.


----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (16. Juni 2017)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Die eigenschaft einer lernkurve ist, schnell anzusteigen, nach einem wendepunkt zu verlangsamen, um auf einem asymptotischen niveau innerhalb innerhalb von tagesform und zufall zu stagnieren. Dabei ist vorausgesetzt, dass der lernende in dieser zeit unverändert körperlich und geistig fit ist. Dann richtet sich die lerngeschwindigkeit nach veranlagung und übungsintensität.
> Im richtigen leben kommt das altern hinzu. Man wird schwächer, langsamer in den reaktionen und koordinationsvermögen. Und das alles senkt das niveau der dauerfähigkeiten. Würdest du jetzt erst anfangen würdest, könntest du dein jetzt vohandenes niveau gar nicht mehr erreichen!
> Wenn du das glücksgefühl einer ansteigenden lernkurve genießen möchtest, mach etwas völlig anderes als biken. Alternative: konzentriere dich auf den bereich, der dir am meisten spaß macht.
> Akzeptiere, dass strahlende helden jung sterben. Alte zwackt irgendwann auch das zipperlein und sie gehen am stock.



Er ist 29, nicht 59! Eine ansteigende Lernkurve kann auch ein 16jähriger ab einem gewissen Level nicht mehr erreichen. Und Reaktionen, etc. verlangsamen in dem Alter noch nicht wirklich mess- und spürbar. Zumindest nicht bei entsprechend regelmäßiger Routine.

Hier ist noch jede Menge Luft nach oben. Das hat aber einfach was mit Motivation und Beharrlichkeit zu tun.

Dass man es jetzt nicht mehr unbedingt auf world Cup Niveau schafft, ist klar. Aber Verbesserung ist jederzeit möglich, solang man den Körper dazu aktiviert bekommt. Aber das sollte beim Threadersteller noch viele Jahre der Fall sein.

Er schreibt ja, dass er eher unsicherer wird, als Fortschritte zu machen. Ich seh da aber eher eine Blockade, weil einfach der Zwischenschritt fehlt. Somit kein Erfolgserlebnis und dadurch Stagnieren. Deshalb erstmal einen Schritt zurück und dann zwei vor!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (17. Juni 2017)

Mr_Crashdummy schrieb:


> Er ist 29, nicht 59!... Deshalb erstmal einen Schritt zurück und dann zwei vor!


Dann war ja wohl der rat, einen fahrtechnikkurs zu machen, genau richtig. Das haben sogar profis schon gemacht. Manchmal kommt man ohne fremde hilfe nicht weiter.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (17. Juni 2017)

Cedric Gracia bietet sowas jetzt an. 

Ich glaube auch, dass man auf unserem Niveau noch so viel Luft nach oben hat, dass man auch mit 60 noch was lernen kann, gerade, weil der Sport eher komplex ist.

Diese Kurve von wegen, dass man ab einem gewissen Alter nichts mehr verbessern kann und auch insgesamt auf einem niedrigeren Niveau stehen bleibt, wenn man nicht früh genug mit dem Training begonnen hat, wurde mir in den letzten 10 Tagen zwei mal genannt. 
Quelle konnte mir aber keiner nennen. Paul, kannst du mal?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (17. Juni 2017)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch, dass man auf unserem Niveau noch so viel Luft nach oben hat, dass man auch mit 60 noch was lernen kann, gerade, weil der Sport eher komplex ist.


Das wäre schon mal ein interessantes thema. Ich habe mit 68 mit dem mtb ernsthaft angefangen, also mehr als hund begleiten. Ich mache dabei viele selbstbeobachtungen. Es ist richtig spannend.


> Diese Kurve von wegen, dass man ab einem gewissen Alter nichts mehr verbessern kann und auch insgesamt auf einem niedrigeren Niveau stehen bleibt, wenn man nicht früh genug mit dem Training begonnen hat, wurde mir in den letzten 10 Tagen zwei mal genannt.
> Quelle konnte mir aber keiner nennen. Paul, kannst du mal?


Ja, ein bild dazu siehst du hier in abb. 9.24, einen sehr informativen und gut lesbaren text findest du hier.

Ergänzt:
Für das aktuelle problem sind die letzten 1,5 seiten dieses textes hilfreich. Die lernkurven sind lustig übertrieben.
Zentrales fazit nach drei stunden streaming von vorträgen aus der hirnforschung:
Man kann auch im alter noch sehr viel lernen. Aber man benötigt als basis begeisterung für die lernaufgabe. Nur dann wird auch die beharrlichkeit beim üben durch erfolgsbelohnungen gefüttert. Ironisch ausgedrückt: Die leute wollen etwas können, aber sie wollen nichts dafür tun.

Wenn man wettkampfbetont motiviert ist, hat man schlechte karten. Geschicklichkeitsaufgaben sind da dankbarer.
Wenn etwas spaß macht, übt man begeistert. Ob man auch effektiv lernt, hängt noch von andereren umständen ab. Die abnehmende muskelkraft kann man aber nicht kompensieren - außer teilweise mit dem e-bike.


----------



## Bonvivant (17. Juni 2017)

Gut, dass baiken, erst recht mit zunehmender technischer Komponente, in der Tat so ein komplexer Sport ist. Wohin ich auch schaue und mit wem ich fahre, es gibt so viele Talente bei einzelnen Aspekten des Sports. Das im DH-WC noch immer Typen im Alter von 22-39 Jahren ganz vorne dabei sind, kleine und große, schmächtige und kräftige, ist möglich, weil sie so unterschiedliche Stärken zeiteffektiv auf die Strecke bringen, meine ich. Beim Trial gibt es sehr gute Fahrer mit 45+ Jahren, beim Motocross mit 50+ Jahren, beim Autorennsport mit 60+.

Ich habe nicht viel recherchiert, den ZEIT-Artikel kannte ich jedoch, aber so richtig gibt's da nix zu Lernkurven? So auf empirischer Basis und möglicherweise in Langzeitbetrachtung Korrelationen von aktiven Hirnbereichen mit Hirnstrommustern zu identifizieren oder so...

Mit meiner Lernkurve hat das eig nur zu tun, mir mal Gedanken zu machen, wo ich eigentlich hin will. Und mehr Spaß haben ohne groß Nachzudenken, ist definitiv eine Option 
Und es ist klar; ich brauche wieder mehr Rätter

Und übrigens; dass unser Sport so vielfältig ist und ich damit auch noch was von der Welt sehe ist für mich unvergleichlich!
Da gehört ein einwöchiges Biwak in den Karpaten ebenso dazu, wie die Megavalanche in unter einer Stunde.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (17. Juni 2017)

Bonvivant schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht viel recherchiert, den ZEIT-Artikel kannte ich jedoch, aber so richtig gibt's da nix zu Lernkurven? So auf empirischer Basis und möglicherweise in Langzeitbetrachtung Korrelationen von aktiven Hirnbereichen mit Hirnstrommustern zu identifizieren oder so...


Lernkurven sind ein relativ abstrakter begriff. Wirklich gemessen wurden sie nur bei den Skinner versuchen an ratten und tauben bei recht primitiven tätigkeiten. In der forschung kommt jetzt eher kindheit und jugend an die reihe. Die alten müssen warten. Interessant sind vorträge von Spitzer und von Hüther. Findet man auf youtube.


----------



## frogmatic (19. Juni 2017)

Bonvivant schrieb:


> Wo haben wir uns denn gesehen und was für ein baik hattest Du? Dann kann ich mich vermutlich schon erinnern


Müsste vor ein paar Jahren an Ostern in der Pfalz gewesen sein; vermutlich hatte ich noch das 301, evtl. aber auch ein graues Cotic BFe...

Ich war am WE mit meinem Sohn zur DH-Strecken-Erkundung.
Er ist im Wesentlichen der Rennfahrer, meine Wenigkeit ist dieses Jahr nur für ein Rennen in der Hobbyklasse gemeldet.

Ich freue mich einfach über jeden Fortschritt, z.B. bin ich wieder etwas sicherer bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten und größeren Sprüngen geworden.
Aber ich bin natürlich ein paar Tage älter als du und freue mich, dass es überhaupt aufwärts geht 

Wenn du ganz konkrete Dinge wie Manual lernen willst musst du halt üben, bis du ihn kannst.
Am besten mit Leuten die wissen wie es geht - muss kein Coach sein, schadet aber sicher auch nicht. Ich habe noch nie einen formellen Kurs besucht, habe innerhalb der Gruppe(n) immer genug Feedback bekommen (und gegeben).
Manche Dinge nimmt man selbst nicht wahr, sieht sie aber von außen.

Wie gesagt, ich habe da eine lockere Einstellung, ich radle auch gerne mal eine Tour mit den Kumpels und wir steuern lecker Kaffee & Kuchen an, einfach zum Spaß.
Heißt nicht, dass ich keinen Ehrgeiz hätte - letzten Winter etwa habe ich so weit in das mir neue Alpinski-Fahren gefunden, dass ich auch schwarze Pisten kontrolliert runterkomme; ich nehme meine Fortschritte an wie sie kommen und habe keinen Drang, sie zu erzwingen.

Wenn es mal scheinbar nicht vorwärts geht habe ich zumindest was getan, und bin nicht auf dem Sofa fetter geworden 
Es gab letztes Jahr in den news ein Interview mit Pierre Edouard Ferry, einem Franzosen der auch bei der Rampage dabei war. Grobes Fazit ist, dass man mit Spaß an der Sache weiter kommt...

Last not least - mehr Räder schaden nie


----------



## Bonvivant (19. Juni 2017)

Ich würde gerne "hilfreich" und "gefällt mir" gleichzeitig vergeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (19. Juni 2017)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Es gab letztes Jahr in den news ein Interview mit Pierre Edouard Ferry, einem Franzosen der auch bei der Rampage dabei war. Grobes Fazit ist, dass man mit Spaß an der Sache weiter kommt...



Das sagt auch Loic Bruni in gefühlt jedem dritten Satz. Scheint so eine französische Sache zu sein. Den Spaß nicht verlieren...


----------



## Oldie-Paul (19. Juni 2017)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Das sagt auch Loic Bruni in gefühlt jedem dritten Satz. Scheint so eine französische Sache zu sein. Den Spaß nicht verlieren...


Ersetze das modewort _spaß_ durch die alte _begeisterung_ oder _faszination_, dann sagt die hirnforschung nichts anderes.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (19. Juni 2017)

Bei mir funktioniert nur intrinsische Motivation. 
Fluch und Segen zugleich.


----------



## ExcelBiker (20. Juni 2017)

Bonvivant schrieb:


> Ich gehe kaum neue do-or-die-Situationen an, vermelde aber dafür auch keine nennenswerten Einschläge mehr.


Ich würde das auch eine Lernkurve nennen. Klar, mit mehr Risiko kommst du erst mal schneller weiter, weil du eher die Grenzen kennen lernst. Aber auf Dauer ist das nicht gesund. Ich würde mal darauf tippen, daß bei dir (altersbedingt) die Lernkurve eher in Richtung "Sicherheit" geht. Das schaut zwar erst mal wie ein Rückschritt aus (weil niedrigere Geschwindigkeiten), dafür lerrnst du, Situationen besser und sicherer einzuschätzen.

Was mir richtig schwer fällt, ist das Abgewöhnen von falschen Bewegungsmustern. Es ist leichter, etwas völlig neues zu lernen, als etwas falsch eingelerntes zu ändern. So könnte es bei dir mit den Sprüngen sein. Die hast du als falsches Bewegungsmuster drin ("wegdrücken"), und tust dir damit schwer, davon wieder weg zu kommen. Bei mir ist es z.B., daß ich zu viel Gewicht nach hinten verlege. Aber auch solche Bewegungsmuster kann man umlernen, da waren in meiner Zeit mit dem Radl (so etwa seit Mitte der 80er) genügend falsche dabei, die ich dann auch wieder ändern mußte (und konnte). Wichtig ist dabei, sich den falschen Bewegungsablauf bewußt zu machen und entsprechend bewußt auch dagegen zu steuern, und wenn's erst mal bei total mickrigen Situationen ist. Bei dir mit den Sprüngen wäre das eine 10 cm Bodenwelle, die halt nicht reflexmäßig weggedrückt, sondern ganz bewußt zum springen genützt wird. Mit der Zeit wird der Reflex weniger, dafür werden die Sprunggelegenheiten höher und größer. Das dauert seine Zeit, ich weiß, aber anders wüßte ich nicht, wie es gehen soll.

Wheelie und Manual halte ich für harte Nüsse, weil sie einfach viel Übung erfordern. Beim Wheelie geht z.B. eine Übungszeit von ca. 15 Stunden um, bis man den kann. Und die 15 Stunden kommen nicht nebenher zusammen. Das wären 1/2 Stunde jden Tag ein Monat lang, oder 10 min jeden Tag 3 Monate. Ehrlich, wer übt konsequent 10 min am Tag, jeden Tag? Übrigens, auch manche Profis können Wheelie oder Manual nicht, Jerome Clementz hat mal in einem Interview verraten, daß er das auch nicht kann.


----------



## frogmatic (20. Juni 2017)

Bonvivant schrieb:


> Sprungtechnik ist mau (am Liebsten wegdrücken), das Tempo wird nicht mehr höher, öfter bin ich unsicher. Ich gehe kaum neue do-or-die-Situationen an, vermelde aber dafür auch keine nennenswerten Einschläge mehr. Der Frust entsteht zu einem guten Teil dadurch, dass ich nicht besser sondern teils unsicher geworden bin.


Do-or-die bringt einen nicht wirklich weiter - wer heil bleibt, kommt öfter zum biken...

Und Unsicherheit muss nicht negativ sein, das kann auch bedeuten dass dir klar wird, dass bestimmte Bewegungsmuster nicht funktionieren.
Sieh es als Chance. Wie der werte Vorposter schon anmerkte, eine knifflige Herausforderung.

Mit was für Leuten bist du denn unterwegs, inwieweit gebt ihr euch Rückmeldung? Und wo?

Mir hat z.B. fürs Springen geholfen, sehr klein anzufangen. In Albstadt gibt es eine Linie mit wirklich niedrigen Sprüngen (Doubles die aber fast Tables sind) die vielleicht 40cm hoch sind. Die konnte ich irgendwann ungebremst und aktiv(!) springen, und dann kam ich auch bis in die Landung. Von da habe ich mich in nur wenigen Jahren sehr langsam weitergearbeitet, und mittlerweile springe ich auch wesentlich größere Tables als Pilot, nicht Passagier.
Mein Augenmerk war weniger auf das äußerliche, die Größe der Sprünge, gerichtet, sondern auf ein sicheres Gefühl, aus einer sinnvollen Bewegung heraus zu springen.


----------



## Bonvivant (20. Juni 2017)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Ich würde das auch eine Lernkurve nennen. Klar, mit mehr Risiko kommst du erst mal schneller weiter, weil du eher die Grenzen kennen lernst. Aber auf Dauer ist das nicht gesund. Ich würde mal darauf tippen, daß bei dir (altersbedingt) die Lernkurve eher in Richtung "Sicherheit" geht. Das schaut zwar erst mal wie ein Rückschritt aus (weil niedrigere Geschwindigkeiten), dafür lerrnst du, Situationen besser und sicherer einzuschätzen.
> 
> Was mir richtig schwer fällt, ist das Abgewöhnen von falschen Bewegungsmustern. Es ist leichter, etwas völlig neues zu lernen, als etwas falsch eingelerntes zu ändern. So könnte es bei dir mit den Sprüngen sein. Die hast du als falsches Bewegungsmuster drin ("wegdrücken"), und tust dir damit schwer, davon wieder weg zu kommen. [...]
> 
> Wheelie und Manual halte ich für harte Nüsse, weil sie einfach viel Übung erfordern. Beim Wheelie geht z.B. eine Übungszeit von ca. 15 Stunden um, bis man den kann. Und die 15 Stunden kommen nicht nebenher zusammen. Das wären 1/2 Stunde jden Tag ein Monat lang, oder 10 min jeden Tag 3 Monate. Ehrlich, wer übt konsequent 10 min am Tag, jeden Tag? Übrigens, auch manche Profis können Wheelie oder Manual nicht, Jerome Clementz hat mal in einem Interview verraten, daß er das auch nicht kann.



Das stimmt auch, ich bin tatsächlich bisher von bösen Verletzungen und/oder bleibenden Schäden verschont geblieben. Wegen der eingespielten Bewegungsmuster überlege ich einen Coach zu nehmen, der mir genau die wichtigen Ansatzpunkte bewusst macht. Das muss nicht der beste Fahrer sein sondern jemand, zu der ich einen Zugang habe. Spannend das mit Jerome, das wusste ich gar nicht 



frogmatic schrieb:


> Do-or-die bringt einen nicht wirklich weiter - wer heil bleibt, kommt öfter zum biken...
> 
> Und Unsicherheit muss nicht negativ sein, das kann auch bedeuten dass dir klar wird, dass bestimmte Bewegungsmuster nicht funktionieren.
> Sieh es als Chance. Wie der werte Vorposter schon anmerkte, eine knifflige Herausforderung.
> ...


Mit solchen Beknackten wie @DerandereJan. Leuten die meist ohne Sponsoring fahren aber ihr Leben um das baiken gebaut haben, viel mit Fahrtechniklehrern (BunnyHop Tours) und ganz wenigen (DH-)Rennfahrern. Leute, die sich nicht mehr über die geilste Technik sondern die Bodenverhältnisse und geile Moves unterhalten...jedoch weniger gegenseitig Feedback geben. Wenn ich jetzt darüber nachdenke, ist das und in Heidelberg zu wohnen ein sehr gutes Standortargument. Ich werde das mehr nutzen


----------



## DerandereJan (21. Juni 2017)

Bonvivant schrieb:


> Mit solchen Beknackten wie @DerandereJan. Leuten die meist ohne Sponsoring fahren aber ihr Leben um das baiken gebaut haben



Falls das ein Kompliment war...


----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. Juni 2017)

Mir wurde jetzt auch schon von vielen Seiten empfohlen, einfach mal etwas anderes zu machen. 
Abwechslung bedeutet ja auch Adaption und das ist etwas Gutes. 
Muss man nur noch etwas finden, was das Feuer wieder entfacht. 

Fahrtechnik ist halt echt so zähes Thema. Es geht ja nicht darum, den Bunnyhop zu beherrschen, sondern muss man den dann auch so beherrschen, dass man zb sicher über ein Wurzelfeld kommt.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (22. Juni 2017)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Mir wurde jetzt auch schon von vielen Seiten empfohlen, einfach mal etwas anderes zu machen.
> Abwechslung bedeutet ja auch Adaption und das ist etwas Gutes. ...


Vor allem etwas, was nicht will, einmal konsequent zu lassen. "use it or loose it" zeigt da seine positive seite. Fehlverknüpfungen bauen auch wieder ab. Und dabei ist intensive beschäftigung mit anderen themen sehr hilfreich. Keine ähnlichen bewegungsmuster üben in der zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. Juni 2017)

Darum habe ich mich jetzt erst mal für eine Woche in den Wald zum Brennholz Machen verabschiedet. 

Es ist die menschliche Psyche halt schwer zu durchschauen. Dass ich es nie in die Top 10 schaffen werde, muss ich auch erst mal so hin nehmen. In unserer Generation (1979 geboren) gilt ja vor allem ein Satz: "You can get it, if aou really want". 






Das ist schon stark romantisiert. 
Ist ja auch klar. Würde jeder in die Top 10 fahren, gäb's nur 10 Teilnehmer. 

Das Krasse bei mir ist ja die absolut fehlende Konstanz. Das wird bei @Bonvivant auch so sein. 


Kommende Woche habe ich mal Sölden im Visier. Mal bisschen die ach so verhassten Flow Trails fahren.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (25. Juni 2017)

Hier mal was zur Motivation und er sagt ja auch ein paar wichtige Dinge.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (26. Juni 2017)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Hier mal was zur Motivation und er sagt ja auch ein paar wichtige Dinge.


"Wenn du ein ziel erreicht hast, setz dir ein neues!" Das ist natürlich ein kernpunkt, um auf der hochebene der lernkurve zu bleiben. Es kann aber auch heißen, die richtung zu ändern. Wenn das alter nagt, und rechts und links leute auftauchen, die besser sind, sollte man einmal überdenken, ob man hier noch erreichbare ziele hat oder ob man im wesentlichen enttäuschungen einfährt. Geht man vielleicht vom marathon zum techniktraining, kann man noch viele verbesserungen erreichen. Und diese änderung der richtung kann noch viel erfolg und zufriedenheit bringen. Es kann durchaus auch nützlich sein, den universellen vergleich mit anderen mal ein wenig hintanzustellen. Der blick auf die eigene entwicklung, kann ebenso zufriedenstellend sein.
Das ist der höchst unwissenschaftliche blick aus der perspektive eines wettkampfbefreiten alternden freizeitbikers, der es nicht lassen kann, noch etwas lernen zu wollen.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (26. Juni 2017)

Bin schon am Überlegen, ob ich weg von Enduro soll, mehr in Richtung Touren. 

Ein User hier im Forum hat das mal sehr eindrucksvoll beschrieben. Er hatte sich dazu entschlossen, bei DH Rennen eine Elite Lizenz zu lösen, ist dann freilich im Feld völlig unter gegangen und darum wieder zurück in die Hobbyklasse, wo er relativ sicher in die Top 20 fahren konnte. Das motiviert natürlich ganz anders als ein Platz zwischen Rang 100 und 150.

Und im Training sind neue Anreize immer gefragt, auch physiologisch. Ich glaube, er meint das auch so, dass man dem Körper neue Impulse geben muss, weil er sich auf das, was er kennt, relativ schnell adaptiert. 
Wer immer 3 Stunden Ausfahrten macht, sollte dann vielleicht mal Intervalle fahren und/oder auch eine 6 Stunden Ausfahrt. 
Wer immer auf Flow trainiert, sollte auch mal Trial machen, usw. 
Ist definitiv etwas für Menschen, die Abwechslung lieben.


----------



## frogmatic (26. Juni 2017)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Es kann durchaus auch nützlich sein, den universellen vergleich mit anderen mal ein wenig hintanzustellen. Der blick auf die eigene entwicklung, kann ebenso zufriedenstellend sein.





Tyrolens schrieb:


> Bin schon am Überlegen, ob ich weg von Enduro soll, mehr in Richtung Touren.


Es ist ja immer die Frage, was überhaupt das Ziel ist.
Gibt es sportliche Ziele mit Treppchen-Perspektive dann muss man dem einiges unterordnen, ohne systematisches Training ist da in keinem Bereich ein Blumentopf zu gewinnen.

Für mich persönlich bliebe dann der Spaß auf der Strecke, ich habe schon genug andere Lebensbereichte mit Leistungsdruck.
Aber das ist natürlich eine höchst individuelle Entscheidung.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (26. Juni 2017)

Wir sprechen, glaube ich, nicht von Leistungssport. 
Der Spaß kommt halt oft erst mit der Kompetenz und diese Erkenntnis kann ziemlich demotivierend sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## osbow (26. Juni 2017)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Der Spaß kommt halt oft erst mit der Kompetenz und diese Erkenntnis kann ziemlich demotivierend sein.


Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Ich hatte schon relativ früh Spaß am Mountainbiken. Auch wenn damals noch nicht viel ging, dafür ist/war die Lernkurve anfänglich ja viel steiler und man sieht/sah fast jedes Wochenende einen Fortschritt.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (26. Juni 2017)

Ja, zu Beginn wirkt sicher diese starke Steigung in der Lernkurve.
Aber stell dir mal vor, wenn du zb seit 5 Jahren auf Trails unterwegs bist, und noch immer relativ einfache Passagen schiebend bewältigen musst.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (26. Juni 2017)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ja, zu Beginn wirkt sicher diese starke Steigung in der Lernkurve.
> Aber stell dir mal vor, wenn du zb seit 5 Jahren auf Trails unterwegs bist, und noch immer relativ einfache Passagen schiebend bewältigen musst.


Das ist eine frage des anspruchs an sich selber. Während ich mich mit meinem freund kehre um kehre einen trail runter arbeite, bis wir ihn irgendwann flowig schaffen, fahren andere vorbei, schieben um die kehre und fahren dann weiter. Die werden einfach nicht besser, fahren aber viele trails und lange strecken.
Natürlich gibt es genug, die flowig an uns vorbei fahren und die kehren locker nehmen. Da sagen wir uns dann: es geht doch, wir müssen nur dran bleiben. Allerdings fahren wir erst im sechsten jahr mtb. Das ist der vorteil.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (26. Juni 2017)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> bis wir ihn irgendwann flowig schaffen



So ein Trainingspartner oder so eine Gruppe hatte ich leider bisher nie gefunden. Meine Spezis haben gänzlich andere Vorstellungen. 
Das sind dann meistens die, die sagen, dass eine DH Strecke zu einfach ist, weil "da ja jeder runter kommt". Dass sie aber noch nie einen kontrollieren Rutscher über beide Reifen hatten, verschweigen sie.


----------



## osbow (26. Juni 2017)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ja, zu Beginn wirkt sicher diese starke Steigung in der Lernkurve.
> Aber stell dir mal vor, wenn du zb seit 5 Jahren auf Trails unterwegs bist, und noch immer relativ einfache Passagen schiebend bewältigen musst.


Das ist klar. Nur lass sich dein Beitrag so, als ob man erst Spaß auf dem Bike hat wenn man erst die Technik beherrscht. 

Am Anfang steht ja auch noch das Neue im Vordergrund. Man lernt neue Menschen kennen, neue Orte, neue Trails. Nach ein paar Jahren hat sich das alles eingespielt. Dann setzt man vermehrt auf Technik und/oder Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## HarzEnduro (27. Juni 2017)

Mit Trial anfangen.  Da ist die Lernkurve wieder resettet und es geht anfangs immer schön steil nach oben. Natürlich hat man Phasen wo es nicht voran geht (ich bin gerade in so einer) aber irgendwann merkt man dann, dass man dennoch etwas neues gelernt hat. Darüberhinaus gibt es beim Trial so viel zu erlernen, dass man sich immer wieder was neues suchen kann, wenn mal grad eine Sache nicht funktioniert. 

Wenn ich beim Bunny Hop stagniere, mache ich eben einen Bunny Hop to Front. Bringt für den Bunny Hop etwas und für die Up to Front Technik ebenfalls. 

Das Beste daran ist, dass es für das "normale" MTB Fahren unglaublich viel bringt.


----------



## tmf_superhero (27. Juni 2017)

Mittlerweile fahre ich seit 5 Jahren. Diesen Rückschritt (abfallende Lernkurve) hatte ich vor etwa 2 Jahren. Was mir geholfen hat ? Der Kauf eines HTs. Zu Anfangszeiten hatte ich eine 100mm CC Möhre, die war mir aber irgendwann zu wenig (schlechte Geometrie usw..). Die CC Kiste wurde dann entsprechend verkauft. Mit meinem ersten Fully (Pitch) wurde ich etwas schneller und sicherer, habe mich aber teilweise auf den Federweg verlassen (der regelt das schon). "Linienwahl ?? ach wieso geradeaus, passt schon irgendwie". Natürlich kann man mit einem Fully auch Linienwahl und andere Techniken trainieren. Das HT verzeiht aber weniger Fehler. So war immer mein Eindruck.

Eine abfallende Lernkurve war es bei mir eher nicht. Eher ein "faules" geradeausfahren und sich nicht mehr auf die Basics konzentrieren. "Wie gesagt, das Fully regelt das......". Das war mir aber irgendwann zu blöd. Dazu hatte ich wieder große Lust auf ein HT. Das Dartmoor Hornet hat mich wieder auf den Boden zurückgeholt. Ich habe wieder auf meine Linie geachtet und neue Linien ausprobiert. Auch etwas größe Drops und Sprünge (die ich sonst nur mit dem Fully gemacht habe) haben bei mir wieder das Adrenalin zurückgebracht. Der Kauf des HTs war die beste Entscheidung.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (27. Juni 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> Das Beste daran ist, dass es für das "normale" MTB Fahren unglaublich viel bringt.




Kennst du den VLOG von Ali C? 
Der kann ja wirklich Trial, aber wie's den bei Enduro strauchelt, ist echt beeindruckend.


----------



## XLS (27. Juni 2017)

Hallo
Mir kommt es so vor als ob du nur Freude beim Biken hast ,wenn du Fortschritte machst. Also durch Fortschritt = Freude/Spaß.
Dreh die Sache doch einfach mal um. Geh mit Freude/Spaß an die Sache ran ,dann kommt vielleicht auch wieder der Fortschritt.
Gruß Alex aus HD


----------



## HarzEnduro (27. Juni 2017)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Kennst du den VLOG von Ali C?
> Der kann ja wirklich Trial, aber wie's den bei Enduro strauchelt, ist echt beeindruckend.


Das mag sein aber wenn man von Enduro kommt, dann bringt trial sicherlich viel. Er fährt 20 Jahre lang Trial und erst jetzt fängt er mit den gefederten Karren an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (27. Juni 2017)

XLS schrieb:


> Hallo
> Mir kommt es so vor als ob du nur Freude beim Biken hast ,wenn du Fortschritte machst. Also durch Fortschritt = Freude/Spaß.
> Dreh die Sache doch einfach mal um. Geh mit Freude/Spaß an die Sache ran ,dann kommt vielleicht auch wieder der Fortschritt.
> Gruß Alex aus HD


Lustig, dass du so etwas schreibst. Bei mir ist die Freude am Biken nur damit verbunden, dass ich etwas neues lerne oder höher/weiter springe. Jedes mal, wenn ich stagniere muss ich mich wirklich motivieren zu fahren. Ich mach es dennoch fast jeden Tag aber Überwindung kostet es in den Stagnationsphasen viel.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (27. Juni 2017)

das Lernen gibt mir nichts, aber die Anwendung dann, die macht unglaublich viel Freude. 
Bei mir bringt Trial schon einiges. Ich tendiere zum passiven Fahren und muss mir das mühsam abgewöhnen. Trial hilft da.
Ich war gestern nach einer einwöchigen Pause wieder am Trail. Ging ganz gut, aber dann ich aktiv fahren sollte, ist mir erst wieder zu Beginn des letzten Viertels eingefallen. 
Lustiges Detail am Rande: War mit einem Kollegen unterwegs. mit dem ich das letzte mal vor zwei Jahren unterwegs war. Der hat gemeint, ich wäre viel zu schnell unterwegs und ich solle mir doch mindestens viele Protektoren kaufen.  Früher waren wir in etwa gleich schnell. Ich glaube, er wurde langsamer.


----------



## jammerlappen (21. Juli 2017)

Jaja, subjektiv und objektiv  aber abgesehen davon stelle ich fest, dass "wir" auch immer häufiger Kisten fahren, die das Schnellfahren auch deutlich unspektakulärer machen. Vielleicht trägt das ja auch irgendwann eine gewisse Langeweile in den Sport? Ich (26") war die Tage mit nem Kumpel unterwegs, der ein s-works 29er Enduro fährt. Jetzt bin ich ein Zwerg und kann mich auch nicht wirklich gut auf unterschiedliche Räder adaptieren, aber ich hab mit verspielten Rädern, die objektiv langsamer sind, trotzdem subjektiv mehr Spaß.


----------



## Bonvivant (21. Juli 2017)

Ah, Du hast hier schon gepostet Habe gerade diesen Thread von Dir entdeckt. Ich kenne das gut, wenn ich mal wieder eine der Trottellinien erwischt habe, habe ich mich die nächsten paar hundert Meter darüber geärgert. Einer der Tipps war, etwas (auch beim Tempo) zurück zu gehen und in den Flow zu kommen; das hat wirklich geholfen. Und natürlich einzelne Sektionen gesondert anzugehen, v.a. mit Leuten, die sie sehr gut drauf haben (auf diese Weise bin ich nun endlich ein Bachgap mit mieser Landung gesprungen; nämlich genau so, wie der vor mir).

Mit einem weichen Blick fahren, hilft eh. Das Thema gab's hier mal.


Bonvivant schrieb:


> Die weichere Blickführung hilft durch das periphere Sehen mehr kurzfristige Informationen verarbeiten, die weitere Blickführung stabilisiert den Kopf und hilft damit dem Gleichgewichtsorgan ruhig zu bleiben und die Koordination zu verbessern.


----------



## jammerlappen (21. Juli 2017)

Du meinst sowas wie VOR der Kurve bremsen, statt darin? Aber wenn der Speed doch nunmal gerade davor so geil ist


----------



## Alumini (21. Juli 2017)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Aber wenn der Speed doch nunmal gerade davor so geil ist


Dann nicht bremsen.


----------



## Basti138 (21. Juli 2017)

Nach der Kurve bremsen


----------



## Oldie-Paul (22. Juli 2017)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Nach der Kurve bremsen


Was genau meinst du jetzt mit "nach der Kurve"?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. Juli 2017)

Langsamer heißt ja nicht langsam, sondern genau das Tempo zu finden, dass perfekt zum Gelände passt = zb flüssiges Fahren ermöglicht. Ich bilde mir ein, dass man sowas spürt. Danny Hart in Andorra als Gegenbeispiel. 
Ich habe unlängst auch einen neuen Trail gefunden, auf dem 29er wahrscheinlich im Nachteil sind. Der Trail ist für mich völlig neu, aber auch ich hatte den Eindruck, dass sich der mit meinem aktuellen Bike super fahren lässig, auch wenn man schon ~ 1.500 Hm in den Beinen hat und nicht mehr ganz frisch ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

